# St. Lucia, Windjammer Landing question



## JudyH (Dec 12, 2011)

I have an exchange there for Dec 2012.  Friends of ours are going with us and they are going to rent their own unit.

Does anyone have an idea of where the RCI exchangers usually have their units?  The place seems very large and our friends would like to be reasonally close to us.

Thanks.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Judy. 
There are a lot of different point values for different villas at WJ.
Some are older...still good!, some don't have pools, some are estate villas (newer and higher up the hill), etc. so you could be anywhere on the resort.
How many points was the res. date, and how many bedrooms?


----------



## Larry (Dec 12, 2011)

lobsterlover said:


> Hi Judy.
> There are a lot of different point values for different villas at WJ.
> Some are older...still good!, some don't have pools, some are estate villas (newer and higher up the hill), etc. so you could be anywhere on the resort.
> How many points was the res. date, and how many bedrooms?



I was just at Windjammer last week and they are renovating all of the older units. At the owners meeting the manager Mark Ozawa stated that all of the older units should be renovated by August 2012.


----------



## JudyH (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine was a weeks exchange, for a one bedroom, made the exchange in the early spring 2011 for Dec 2012.


----------



## alanmj (Dec 13, 2011)

You will get a 1-bedroom "ranch" unit in the cluster of units around Papa Dons. They all are 100-something numbered. A couple of the units have a jacuzzi on the roof.

You can get a map of the resort here: 
http://www.wjlpra.com/wpra/Resources/wpra-resources.php?callingpage=../Main/wpra-main.php

(Larry - I'm at WJL right now for a 2nd week and was at the owner's meeting last week! Pity we didn't meet up. I think I should buy a TUG t-shirt...)


----------



## JudyH (Dec 13, 2011)

That helps a lot.  What are the other units, like the numbers in the 20's, 30's, 40's.  And what are the units such as the 300's and 400's? 

We might share a rental with our friends for an additional week.  What would be a nice place to share?


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 13, 2011)

The nicest villa's to share, I think, would be the estate villas in the 400's. Some have a bathroom in each bedroom which would be nice if you're sharing.
I would just call or email the resort to get exact info of what villa you're assigned. (sorry I don't have any experience with Rci weeks)


----------



## alanmj (Dec 14, 2011)

JudyH said:


> That helps a lot.  What are the other units, like the numbers in the 20's, 30's, 40's.  And what are the units such as the 300's and 400's?
> 
> We might share a rental with our friends for an additional week.  What would be a nice place to share?



- The "ranch style" units are all 100s and are clustered in a mini-village around Papa Dons restaurant.
- The 20s, 30s and 40s are villas, mostly semi-detached, i.e., in pairs, that are on 3 parallel roads up the hill, with the lowest numbers at the bottom.
- The 60s are a group of 4 units all together in one building, with 61 & 63 on the bottom, and 62, 64 on top. 
- The 200s are a newer group of apartment-style units half-way up the hill.
- The 300s are "Hibiscus" units, which are apartment-style closest to the beach.
- The 400s and 500s are stand-alone villas at the top of the hill. These are the newest and are fabulous, but it is a trek to get down to the reception etc. 

Depending on which week you have, WJL may be willing to allow some consolidation. They are very good about that if they can be flexible - and if you are willing to pay a bit. If it is week 51 (Christmas) or 52 (New Year), forget it! WJL is packed to the gills, and no changes of unit assignment are possible or permitted.

You should know your unit assignment from the RCI Confirmation.

WJL is a fabulous resort, and well deserves its high rating (best land-based Caribbean RCI resort according to TUG ratings). Once you're been here, you won't want to go anywhere else.


----------



## zoobiedo (Feb 2, 2012)

The 200's are two 4 unit buildings similar to the 60s.  They are on the far South side of the resort mid-way up the hill with fantastic views.  Some have washer and dryers (207-210) and some don't (211-214).


----------

